# Positive PG test???



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi there,

I just want to check how soon after BDing can you get a positive PG test?  

Basically last Wednesday I had an HCG injection (a double dose) to release the egg.  Today it is CD22 and it is 7 days past the injection.  I have had high temps since.

Today (well just now) I did an naughty pg test and it came up as the slightest little line (more like a shadow).

Now - is this an evaporation line, or is it the HCG that is still in my body from last week.

Please let me know asap.

Thanks

Tweets xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Tweets 

they say the HCG can take 7 to 10 days to go thru your system.  If you have an abundance of pg tests then i would test each day until the line disappears and then when you get a line you know its the real thing!!!

Good luck


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I agree with Alex, you are right on the border of HCG still possibly being active in your body, though I would suggest retesting in 3 or 4 days and if still there then great!!!

Ruth


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi,

I did the same thing and tested early. 

HCG is meant to double every 2-3 days so I'd test in 2-3 days time with the same type of test if it is stronger got yourself a BFP if weaker then it's the jab wearing off and getting out of your system.

Good Luck really hope it's good news!

Charlie xxx


----------

